# PES 2013 Online spielen.... wie geht das???



## Shakti (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich kann PES nicht online spielen.

- Updates vorhadnen
- Account auch
- einloggen geht auch
- habe mich einer community angeschlossen ( Berlin oder so)

Frage ist folgende:

Wo kann ich gegen andere Spielen???
Ich weiß nicht wo ich hin muss oder was ich anklicken soll da im Menü...

Kannn mir jemand einen Screen schicken oder hier hochladen wo man da Games findet oder so?

Wäre super nett danke


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Dezember 2012)

Im Hauptmenü auf "Match" gehen, dann kann man wählen (nach untern scrollen)

Freundschaftsmatch gegen CPU
Ranglisten-Match (online gegen andere)
Freundschafts-Lobby
In der Lobby kann man einen Server wählen (Deutschland, England, Italien etc.) und dann gegen Freunde oder Fremde spielen (und sich verabreden). Es ist nur 1 gegen 1 möglich.


Wenn man im Hauptmenü den *rechten Stick* reindrückt (keine Ahnung wie es mit Tastatur ist) öffnet sich das Community Menü. Dort kann man dann gegen andere Comm. spielen
oder mit Freunden 2 gegen 2 oder sogar 4 gegen 4. Inter-Community bedeutet gegen andere Comm. zu spielen und Mehrspieler-Partie ganz rechts bedeutet innerhalb der eigenen
Community gegen andere spielen.


----------

